# Hip Dysplasia: FHO vs. TPO



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys. Athena is 8 months old, 23in and weighs 55lbs. So right after Christmas, we noticed she was starting to limp, took her in on January 4th to have her hips examined where the vet said she was really tight, especially on the right but since she was still really active to just watch it and have her rest a bit more. Fast forward 2 weeks and she starts with the bunny hopping. X-ray was done today and bingo, we have hip dysplasia with short femoral necks. My poor baby!

I've done plenty of research on both the double/triple pelvic osteotomy and the femoral head osteotomy. Now I need personal experience and stories of dogs who have undergone either of these procedures. How was the surgery, any complications, recover time, therapy post surgery, long term effects, and residual pain.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have two that have had FHOs on both hips(total of 4 surgeries). I thought about hip replacement but after research and talking to people with experience with it I decided on FHOs. I couldn't find anyone that did not have problems with hip replacements, everything from infection to not taking and ending with FHOs. 

The rehab is super important. Don't bother with surgery if rehab isn't gojnv to be done. Both of mine have healed well without any limps. The younger dog healed faster then the older dog, but I expected that.


These are my stories:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/493833-hip-replacement-golden-retriever-16.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/599994-another-case-hip-dysplasia.html


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Those hips do not appear to me to necessitate that surgery, I would wait a couple of months and see how see moves. There could have been some pano contributing to the bunny hopping. Not saying they are ideal hips, but I've seen worse hips that were able to work in military and police.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

​


cliffson1 said:


> Those hips do not appear to me to necessitate that surgery, I would wait a couple of months and see how see moves. There could have been some pano contributing to the bunny hopping. Not saying they are ideal hips, but I've seen worse hips that were able to work in military and police.


They don't look all that bad to me, either. I'm seeing decent coverage. Of course, I'm not an expert. Just someone who's owned a lot of GSDs over the years.


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

That's kinda why I like the idea of FHO... it gives us time to see how she does as opposed to TPO where we only have the next 4 months to act. But even in the last few days she's been a lot less willing to use the right leg and is having issues with sitting :/

Our vet is super conservative so I know he wouldn't have suggested surgery unless he thought it was necessary.


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

I think the bigger problem with her hips isn't the acetabulum coverage, it's how short her femoral necks are.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

mommyto3GSD said:


> I think the bigger problem with her hips isn't the acetabulum coverage, it's how short her femoral necks are.


I don't think I'm visualizing it. Does anyone have an X-ray of decent hips they'd be willing to post?

I'll see if I can post Murph's, he has lousy coverage but I think the femoral heads are ok.

I have no idea why it's upside down. Sorry.


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Does Murph's hips cause him pain?? Athenas tendons and ligaments are so short and tight wish is a result of how short her femoral neck is. I just don't want her to be in pain.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The necks are short, no question, the issue is whether she is in pain or has abnormal movement as a result. If your vet feels strong, then go with your vet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

zetti said:


> I don't think I'm visualizing it. Does anyone have an X-ray of decent hips they'd be willing to post?
> 
> I'll see if I can post Murph's, he has lousy coverage but I think the femoral heads are ok.
> 
> I have no idea why it's upside down. Sorry.


Here you go. OFA Good


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

cliffson1 said:


> The necks are short, no question, the issue is whether she is in pain or has abnormal movement as a result. If your vet feels strong, then go with your vet.


Yeah, she's definitely got abnormal movements and I think pain won't be far behind.

Anyone have any FHO vs TPO results?


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

mommyto3GSD said:


> Hey guys. Athena is 8 months old, 23in and weighs 55lbs. So right after Christmas, we noticed she was starting to limp, took her in on January 4th to have her hips examined where the vet said she was really tight, especially on the right but since she was still really active to just watch it and have her rest a bit more. Fast forward 2 weeks and she starts with the bunny hopping. X-ray was done today and bingo, we have hip dysplasia with short femoral necks. My poor baby!
> 
> I've done plenty of research on both the double/triple pelvic osteotomy and the femoral head osteotomy. Now I need personal experience and stories of dogs who have undergone either of these procedures. How was the surgery, any complications, recover time, therapy post surgery, long term effects, and residual pain.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Sorry you and your pup are dealing with this 

I have seen many dogs go through these surgeries...I'll give you my observations and leave the decision up to you and your veterinary team.

TPO: There is a window of time that is quickly closing for your dog. Talk to the surgeon/vet about this. All of the dogs I have seen have this surgery have recovered very well. I do not recall complications. They were uncomfortable for a few days (even on pain meds), but these cases always amazed me how quickly they "bounced back". Then the issue was keeping a strong young dog quiet enough to heal. I would do this surgery for my own pup if they needed it, especially if the cost was not a big issue. The aftercare (strict sling use to support their "new" pelvis, serious downtime, etc.) can suck but it has seemed to be very much worth it. Happy dogs, happy clients. I had never heard of this surgery before, and was impressed.

FHO: Mixed bag, but mostly good. Pain reduction from pre-surgery, but older dogs sometimes seem to need extra time to adjust. All of these dogs were pets, no sport dogs or any vigorous activity. Salvage procedure.

Hip replacement: I have seen these go wrong multiple times, seems like a real gamble with this one. Multiple implant rejections. Some are fine, some are not.


----------

